# Goup Buy for APTuning Gearset - 02A/02J



## MiamiVr6T (Jul 24, 2004)

*Group Buy for APTuning Gearset - 02A/02J*

I see that there is a great interest for the APTuning gearsets 02A/02J Gearsets. Hopefully everyone chooses to go with the 1-4th gearsets. Remember these are the revised versions which are straight cut for 3rd and 4th gear. I can coordinate this for all of us but I need to know what people want and who has money today. I will get us all the info we need as soon as we get real interest. 

You can refer to this page:
http://www.aptuning.com/index.php?p...tegory_id=630&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=14

1st Gear Ratios to choose from: 2.67 / 3.00 / 3.40




Let's try to follow this format:

1. Ken Diaz (MiamiVR6T) - APT 1-4th - 2.67 1st gear - 5th Gear Cuff (No) - Lower Pinion Bearing Girdle (No)
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## BlownGinster (Jun 23, 2002)

Do you have a rough idea on pricing?


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

just to give you a heads up. only advertisers can do group buy threads, and the mods or admin will lock/delete this thread. (had it happen to me with a similar feeler thread).

:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Yep. Get AP Tuning to do it, or somebody else. Those advertiser rules suck but otherwise they build value in the advertising packages, which in turn pay the server bills. 

This forum is full of stuff at the moment actually? The mods must still be eating easter eggs. :laugh:


----------



## boosted_vr07 (Jul 29, 2007)

*.........*

put me down depending on price


----------



## JoHnsVrT (Feb 1, 2007)

interested in how much would be taken off


----------



## MiamiVr6T (Jul 24, 2004)

Well there is nothing officially being sold or priced out here. This is so we are able to gather the information needed in order to see what price breaks we can get. Once we have a list going then we can determine that. Most talk about buying, but aren't serious. Remember this is the only gearset company that offers a solution in the US, willing to help us out if stuff breaks, and so far has been holding up for 8, 9, 10 second VWs along with others on the street.


----------



## The Green (Oct 5, 2002)

Before it gets locked:
I would be intrested too, but have to check first with my gearbox builder for the ratio.
I did not really see any options to choose from, meaning: where did you find 5th Gear Cuff (Yes) - Lower Pinion Bearing Girdle (No)
and what does it do (sorry, not a native english speaker)
Is the possibility for the REM treathment also available?

edit: I do need shipping to Europe!


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

The Green said:


> Before it gets locked:
> I would be intrested too, but have to check first with my gearbox builder for the ratio.
> I did not really see any options to choose from, meaning: where did you find 5th Gear Cuff (Yes) - Lower Pinion Bearing Girdle (No)
> and what does it do (sorry, not a native english speaker)
> ...


the only option is 2.67 or 3.0 1st
5th gear cuff means your car becomes a 4 speed
pinion girdle is as important as the gearset themselves.
i believe all the gearsets they have now are all REM treated.

:beer:


----------



## MiamiVr6T (Jul 24, 2004)

I have 2 serious interests on the gearsets so far. Is there anyone else that would want to jump on an opportunity like this so we can all benefit from each other?


----------



## BlownGinster (Jun 23, 2002)

Still interested, but all depends on price


----------



## The Green (Oct 5, 2002)

I want a set too, but again, need shipping to europe, is that possible?


----------



## EugeneDubbin (Aug 31, 2008)

In, but I want to see prices before I commit.


----------



## seth_3515 (Dec 26, 2008)

In as well if you can get a price quote


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

In as well if we can get confirmation on fitment for 02S


----------



## purple-pill (Feb 2, 2003)

Issam Abed said:


> In as well if we can get confirmation on fitment for 02S


 hard to say.....not sure how the 5th and 6th attach to the shaft on the 02s. Looks like the 02s is used in the Tiquan somewhere.


----------



## JettaConA-G60 (Jan 30, 2006)

id be interested pending price! have money in the bank


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

I need some time but a gearset, pinion girdle and twin disk are on the list


----------



## The Green (Oct 5, 2002)

any update?


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

Wrong thread= Fail:banghead:


----------

